# nspluginwrapper can't find libgio-2.0.so.0, but it's there?



## alaric (Mar 24, 2010)

Followed "How to" for flash (twice).  Got great help from a Dude calling himself Dutch Daemon (thanks again).  I'm now stuck on the following:


```
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

In spite of:

```
find / -name libgio-s.0so.0
/usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0
```
??

Any Help Greatly Appreciated


----------



## Shuny (Mar 25, 2010)

Got the same problem error yesterday. After a reboot it was gone and I could use flash on my system.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 25, 2010)

It may be looking for /usr/compat/linux/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0, not /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.


----------



## errd (Mar 28, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It may be looking for /usr/compat/linux/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0, not /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.



Have got the same problem:

```
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object 
file: No such file or directory
```

I've tried to link /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0 to /usr/compat/linux/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0
but without success:

```
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```

Any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 28, 2010)

Linking FreeBSD and Linux libraries is never a good idea, of course. If you don't have /usr/compat/linux/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0 (which is actually a link to /usr/compat/linux/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.1800.4), you don't have the Linux compat ports installed, which should have been pulled right in by the Flash port (www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 depends on, among others emulators/linux_base-f10). For the record, www/nspluginwrapper also depends on emulators/linux_base-f10, so how you can not have the proper libraries is beyond me, really.


----------

